# Discovery Science Center Winter 2009



## mmMarco17 (Dec 2, 2009)

You mean I get at least one official average _and_ get to learn about the science of gingerbread? Exciting! Thanks, Adam!

Also, save a dollar at the door or get free admission to Dino Quest.
http://www.discoverycube.org/visit.aspx?q=30


----------



## dChan (Dec 3, 2009)

WOOHOO! Sounds like a great deal. I'll have to see if I can make it!


----------



## MrData (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm missing my main 3x3 after this competition.
It is a black type A third model with type D centers, type A core. 
It has all standard color scheme, except for a light blue side.
The stickers are fairly new, not really worn at all.
It was taken by somebody while I was judging during the final round.
If you have my cube, let me know and we'll figure out arrangements to get it back to me.
It is my best cube and I need it desperately. 
None of my others come close to it.
Thanks.


----------



## babyle (Dec 20, 2009)

He needs it for more upsets at San Diego!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 23, 2009)

I should have lost.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 23, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I should have lost.



13.72? Noob.


----------



## MrData (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I have found who has my cube.
No worries...


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2009)

MrData said:


> Oh yeah, I have found who has my cube.
> No worries...



Who had it?


----------



## MrData (Dec 23, 2009)

ianini said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I have found who has my cube.
> ...



It accidentally ended up in Andy Nichols' hands, who gave it to Shayan Sadigh to give to me at the next comp.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Dec 23, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I should have lost.



Nah. Mostly everyone in the finals failed. Scrambles were considerably harder than the first round, methinks.


----------

